# Exposure Unit Light bult I need a new one!!!



## oowa (Jul 19, 2007)

I have an exposure unit that one of it light bulb
have burnt out and I am looking for a place
where I can order a new one

Here is the old one
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ef15m8wwc4lik6d/20151124_112852.jpg?dl=0

any help would be awesome and feel free
to ask any question you might have


----------



## SHRTDOG99 (Nov 27, 2015)

Did you find one?


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

You just have to google what's on the side of the bulb. Make sure the one in the link is the right length. https://www.interlight.biz/light-bulb/VOLTARC-F40T12/AQA/BP


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

F40T12/AQA/BP-110W - Aquarium Fluorescent T12 Lamp https://www.interlight.biz/light-bulb/DONSBULBS-Z-F40T12/AQA/BP-110W https://www.interlight.biz/light-bulb/F40T12/AQA/BP-110W

You need to get the 110W version the other link is for 40w which will burn up. The ends would be different as 40w have pins and the 110w have black plastic around the pins.

before ordering a bulb take another bulb and stick in the socket. It may be the ballast. If the ballast is bad don't stick the "bad"bulb in another socket as if the bulb is bad it can take out another ballast. If this is the case and the ballast is bad it probably time to change all the bulbs. Yes those bulbs are expensive but the ballast will be hard to find as the T12 ballast and bulbs were discontinued. In the 40w you can find new electronic ballst the will work a T12 or T8. I'm not sure what's available for the 110w


----------



## oowa (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks guys!! I was able to get them through
Topbulb.com I talk to a live rep and gave them my bulb number info and they got me going.

The bulbs should arrive today and I will let everyone know the results.

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

oowa said:


> Thanks guys!! I was able to get them through
> Topbulb.com I talk to a live rep and gave them my bulb number info and they got me going.
> 
> The bulbs should arrive today and I will let everyone know the results.
> ...


Just make sure when you get them they are right before sticking them in. Most the time if it's the lower wattage it will just fry the bulbs igniter and possible the ballast depending if the igniter shorts. Although I have seen the bulb explode . 27 years as a electrical/mechanical tech I have seen some crazy stuff.


----------

